# Help . . . ! I have Problem



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I realized I had a full blown addiction when I was compelled to throw in some kind of angling reference in to every one of my logins and passwords at work. 

Each time a password expires it is renewed with another word that only a fisherman would understand. Examples are lure names: Rapala, fish species: Smallie, or tackle: Senko. 

My wife continues to make jest of expressions such as, Honey hole and thats a Hog. 

Has anyone else got some stares from non fishing friends or am I the only one that sometimes feels like I am speaking another language? 

My computer even tried to spell-check rapala . . . lol. 

Please share your addiction, language, or story . . . 

You know you are a fishing addict when you ________________ fill in the Blank


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You know you are a fishing addict when you... are looking at a sports illustrated swimsuit edition & all you can think about is how you're going to cast to the flats behind the model.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> You know you are a fishing addict when you... are looking at a sports illustrated swimsuit edition & all you can think about is how you're going to cast to the flats behind the model.


LOL.... or think of that hot lady with your favorite fishing rod in her hands !


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

when you tell your wife "He's a keeper." after they measure your newborn's length.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

you know you're a fishing addict when you walk past the fresh fish in the grocery stores and wonder what they was caught on...or you know you're a fishing addict when your wife wakes you up in the middle of the night cause you whacked her while you was snoozin & you realize you was dreaming about casting to your favorite spot on the lake.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

When you are cash poor but still put your every spare dollar into high octane gas for your hot rod bassboat, save for months to replace something that went bad on your bassboat. Take extra good care of your truck so you can pull your bassboat. Swipe 10 bucks from your wifes purse so you can replace that expensive lure you lost while fishin from your bassboat! I be gilty of all the above!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

When you drive over every little stream, every side pond, every river, or any other body of water and wonder where the holes are and if it is fishable.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

When you read all the posts on Ohiogamefishing.com.....twice


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

When you fish more than 200 days a year...........


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> you know you're a fishing addict when you walk past the fresh fish in the grocery stores and wonder what they was caught on...


WOW...I do that! I also wonder where they caught it.


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

Your gear is ready in the trunk 24/7/365 cause I want to fish somewhere in Ohio
TODAY!

or

You just got home from fishing and you get on the computer to research
your next outing


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

when i wake up in the morning and the very first thing i do is check this website for prospects of where to maybe go.....or on every ..and i mean every holiday i tell my ole lady i need floats or jig heads or anything to do with fishing. i dont care if its arbor day or yom kippur its a good enough excuse for me to need new gear.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

bgrapala said:


> When you drive over every little stream, every side pond, every river, or any other body of water and wonder where the holes are and if it is fishable.


Guilty....


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

When you pull into the driveway with your first boat, and your wife asks "Are you happy with your new toy." and you say " it'll due for now."


----------



## fool4thefishin (Sep 23, 2009)

My question/ comment=
What do you say when you have one hooked?

Got One?
Fish on?
Big one?

Also- you know your an addict-

When your computer background is pic of "Honey Hole"
and you screen saver runs from
my documents\my albums\my fishing

(after 3 min)


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

The 1st thing you do in the morning is check the weather on the hour by hour forecast. Wind direction, wind speed, barometric pressure and chance of rain. If everything looks good, you got the boat hooked to the truck before your coffee is done. Give me all the money you can spare baby! I'm goin fishin! She say's, you know your boat payment is due next week! You say, gimmy what you can, I'll use lures and stay close to the ramp.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

you know your a addict when your living room looks like the fishing section at basspro


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

When your 5 year old girl comes home and doesn't say hi, "just Dad are you ready to go fishing!" 



The apple doesn't fall to fr from the tree.



When your 10 year old girl cry's because your 5 year old say's "sissy I skunked you."


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a friend like that Walleyejigger. Get the Net fits me.


----------



## SteelyDeacon (Sep 17, 2008)

Me too! And any passengers I might have always give me strange looks if I say anything about the water, like "I'll bet there's smallies in there!" or "Wish I'd brought my waders!"


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

When the choice is between fishing and breathing and you come to the realization that you really can't do one without the other.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

They hand you you're newborn baby and you try to Lip EM.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> They hand you you're newborn baby and you try to Lip EM.


I laughed out loud on that one, hilarious . . . .


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Today I checked the gauges online, saw the river was about 10' over where I normally fish & I still drove 20 minutes to go check it, just to make sure. 


And it was still 10' too deep.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You know you have a problem when...


You're watching a children's cartoon and a horse runs across the screen & all you can think about is how you're going to incorporate its tail hair into a new fly pattern.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

when the one and only time I was talked into trying golf, I quit and then spent the rest of the afternoon thinking of a way to sneak back in after hours to catch a hog largemouth I saw bedding in a water trap!


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

When you schedule your sales calls for the week around the moon phases and weather patterns....guilty

When you wake yourself up while sleeping in the lazyboy by setting the hook on a big one in your dreams. Then look over to see your wife just shaking her head and saying your not right in the head....guilty


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> They hand you you're newborn baby and you try to Lip EM.


damn fell off my chair after reading that one from laughin' so hard


----------



## brn2fsh (Feb 28, 2010)

You check out weather . com to see how windy it is going to be, and from what direction, and then you decide where and what you will fish for


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

You know you're a fishin' addict when you don't got no extra cash to spare & you raid your cabinets n fridge for bait to take out with you


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

fool4thefishin said:


> My question/ comment=
> What do you say when you have one hooked?
> 
> Got One?
> ...


"Fish On!"


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

"there he is"


----------



## liveblue23 (Jun 8, 2010)

when you have ran out of "bass fishing" or "catching big bass" videos on youtube. man people put more up.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

You know you are a fishing addict...

When your doctor tells you that you have tennis elbow and you just smile (How little he knows) 

When your four year old daughter snoops in the fridge and then ask why the little cup of rice is moving (ice fishing season)

When you leave church on a rainy spring morning, you find a Starbuck's cup in the car, and start picking up the worms that have crawled out onto the parking lot (your wife hides on the floor of the back seat)

When you plan your root cannel early in the day so that you can leave right from the dentist and be on the water before the novocain wares off. 
(you may even ask for one for the road)

When you have to have help when tying your neck tie, but you're a wizz at palomers, improved clinch, blood knots, and you can do a Bimini twist with your eyes closed (Trilene knots will work on your tie in a clinch)


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Lawman60 said:


> When you have to have help when tying your neck tie, but you're a wizz at palomers, improved clinch, blood knots, and you can do a Bimini twist with your eyes closed (Trilene knots will work on your tie in a clinch)


Lawman, that's good stuff right there. I can just picture myself walking in to church with my tie in a Trilene knot with the tag end sticking out 
just like it were tied on a lure.


----------



## swohioangler (Jun 21, 2007)

You are addicted to fishing when you are puzzled by the fact that new shirts are not offered in chartreuse or sexy shad


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I got one in watermellon with glod flake! make me an offer...lol


----------

